# Any Canadian breeders?



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey everyone.
I live in Canada and I really wanna buy a betta online!
I wanna try & save on shipping so I'm looking for breeders in Canada . 
Does anyone know any?!?!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Me, CJ (logistics guy), beautifulbetta123, and we are all in Alberta as well. Where are you?


----------



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

Toronto


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh. I'm not shipping (and I doubt many Canadians would) in this weather. May and June on should be good.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

What type are you looking for?


----------



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

Anything really


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I should have some hm and transitional pkxhm (on my way to making hmpk) By then. The hm are self explanatory but the transitionals will be mainly long tails but have the capability to be a whole mess if things!


----------



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

Do you know any good websites ?
Where shipping isn't like outrageous .
C:?
& what's your website?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Jessie. Its always nice to have another Canadian here. I have some fry about 3.5 months old ready to go. I can add a heat pack and ship within 2 days to Toronto. If it is really cold here or Toronto I would delay shipping. Its supposed to get pretty warm here next week. I have mostly HMs available.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea lg has some nice ones now. Tons to choose from.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

iJessie said:


> Toronto


Hey there....I don't breed bettas, but I have recently imported a bunch (37!) from Thailand....mainly halfmoons.....and I'm looking to re-home a few of them. I live just outside of Toronto, so we could actually meet in person if you'd like one or two.

Of course, I'd like to make sure they're going to good homes.....and I'm pretty new to this forum, so I don't know everyone well.....are you experienced in caring for bettas?

Oh, and I've taken pictures of the fish I'd like to rehome, so I can show you what they look like.


----------



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

Catw0man said:


> Hey there....I don't breed bettas, but I have recently imported a bunch (37!) from Thailand....mainly halfmoons.....and I'm looking to re-home a few of them. I live just outside of Toronto, so we could actually meet in person if you'd like one or two.
> 
> Of course, I'd like to make sure they're going to good homes.....and I'm pretty new to this forum, so I don't know everyone well.....are you experienced in caring for bettas?
> 
> Oh, and I've taken pictures of the fish I'd like to rehome, so I can show you what they look like.


Holy **** thats alot 
I would love to see pictures and what site did you get them from?


----------



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

Catw0man said:


> Hey there....I don't breed bettas, but I have recently imported a bunch (37!) from Thailand....mainly halfmoons.....and I'm looking to re-home a few of them. I live just outside of Toronto, so we could actually meet in person if you'd like one or two.
> 
> Of course, I'd like to make sure they're going to good homes.....and I'm pretty new to this forum, so I don't know everyone well.....are you experienced in caring for bettas?
> 
> Oh, and I've taken pictures of the fish I'd like to rehome, so I can show you what they look like.


Anddd yes I know how to care for them I have a 10 gal with 3 males with dividers, 2 halfmoons one crowntail.
Another 10 gal with 6 females.
Another 5 gal with one veltails


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

iJessie said:


> Holy **** thats alot
> I would love to see pictures and what site did you get them from?


I got them all on Aquabid.com.....from about 10 different breeders....lol....they are stunning compared to most of the fish we can get here. But, there were a few in the bunch that just looked different in person than in their pics....not that they aren't beautiful fish! And since I'm expecting another shipment later in March, I would like to find homes for a few of them.

Not to take away from MattsBettas or Logisticsguy.....since Logisticsguy is willing to ship in the winter, that's a great option! Anyway, I'll post some pics for you in a bit and you can have a look at the ones I have....have to get the kids to bed right now.


----------



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

Catw0man said:


> I got them all on Aquabid.com.....from about 10 different breeders....lol....they are stunning compared to most of the fish we can get here. But, there were a few in the bunch that just looked different in person than in their pics....not that they aren't beautiful fish! And since I'm expecting another shipment later in March, I would like to find homes for a few of them.
> 
> Not to take away from MattsBettas or Logisticsguy.....since Logisticsguy is willing to ship in the winter, that's a great option! Anyway, I'll post some pics for you in a bit and you can have a look at the ones I have....have to get the kids to bed right now.


Oh my god didn't that cost alot ?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea sorry about not shipping, but the good of my fish will always come first.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Buying local is always a good idea if you can find quality fish.
I bet many of those Thai fish are pretty darn nice.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea you can import fancies like you would never find locally.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

iJessie said:


> Oh my god didn't that cost alot ?


It sure did cost a lot!!! Each fish was at least $20, plus sometimes a breeder will also charge you up to $5 for each fish to be shipped to the Thai transhipper. Then, the Canadian transhipper, Hung Pham, charges $10 import fee per fish. Add priority shipping of $35 to $55 and another $10 for heat packs.....

But, that said, they are amazing fish!!!

If you're interested in bidding on a fish on Aquabid (say if there's something in particular you are looking for), we could always have your fish shipped with mine once it arrives in Canada to save that huge shipping fee.

Anyway, let me post the pics I took....and you can let me know if you are interested in any of the ones I have.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

*Pics*

I'll include the links to the original Aquabid listing (where possible) as well as the pics I took today (not nearly as high quality!)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1359684335
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1359585888
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1359732077
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1360692025
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1359210765


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lg #1 looks just like superman!


----------



## JayPe3 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow! They look cool.
What's price and shipping to Winnipeg?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi I am bb123 I will have a spawn of marble hm coming up soon. The pair is from lg. it is good we have another Canadian member 
Here is a pic of the male


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I dont breed, but happy to see another Canadian! I've got fish from LG, they're great =D


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

JayPe3 said:


> Wow! They look cool.
> What's price and shipping to Winnipeg?


I'm not looking to ship the fishies I'm rehoming....a little scared of doing that in the winter anyway.....I'm hoping to find people in the Toronto area who I could personally deliver them to. Just want them to have good homes and help out my fellow betta-lovers who may be interested.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Hi I am bb123 I will have a spawn of marble hm coming up soon. The pair is from lg. it is good we have another Canadian member
> Here is a pic of the male


Gorgeous!!!! I'm really starting to like plakats....which is very dangerous....lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

He is a hm just young and his fins haven't grown yet. I really like him.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> He is a hm just young and his fins haven't grown yet. I really like him.


Oh really? You can tell I'm not a breeder!!! I thought he was a HM plakat.......duh! Well, in THAT case, I wanna see pics of him when he's older!!! I'd love to be able to buy some fish from a Canadian breeder!!!! And he's stunning!


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Look up BettaFX on facebook. He is in Mississauga and breeds regularly. or better yet follow this link right to his page https://www.facebook.com/groups/223375914459163/


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Catw0man said:


> Oh really? You can tell I'm not a breeder!!! I thought he was a HM plakat.......duh! Well, in THAT case, I wanna see pics of him when he's older!!! I'd love to be able to buy some fish from a Canadian breeder!!!! And he's stunning!


It okay you re not the first person to think he is a hmpk. This is the girl I will be breeding him to her name is Peanut  
I will try get another pic of her flaring but she has great fins  
I hope to play with marbles for the time being.
I will keep you updated on my spawn. It will be during spring break though so I can be at home until the fry are a week old.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I personally have to say Bettafx otherwise known as The Dark Plakat on YouTube has beautiful fish and is. Great guy


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> It okay you re not the first person to think he is a hmpk. This is the girl I will be breeding him to her name is Peanut
> I will try get another pic of her flaring but she has great fins
> I hope to play with marbles for the time being.
> I will keep you updated on my spawn. It will be during spring break though so I can be at home until the fry are a week old.


I love marbles! Can't wait to see what you get from the spawn! Hope it goes well.

I've recently "Liked" BettaFx's Facebook page....it's so exciting that there are Canadians breeding bettas now. It's been 10 years since I've been involved in the hobby and just recently got excited about it again when I bought each of my girls a betta for Christmas. Ten years ago, I had never heard of anyone breeding in Canada....also never heard of Aquabid for that matter.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I know! Before I joined this forum I had no idea that there were people just like me in Alberta! A great feeling for sure. I will be breeding my black pla kat male soonish, but it could be 8 months before I acually get plakats because it is a recessive gene.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I will have red, blue and red and red Cambodian ct fry ready in about a month. I did not spawn them but am raising them for a friend who had to rehome.
I will post pics later. One has very vibrant red fins 
I accidentally sucked two up when syphoning but they are okay


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> I know! Before I joined this forum I had no idea that there were people just like me in Alberta! A great feeling for sure. I will be breeding my black pla kat male soonish, but it could be 8 months before I acually get plakats because it is a recessive gene.


Yes but they will be deadly gorgeous when you do have them. The forum is great because it brings us together over great distance.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Nothingness said:


> Look up BettaFX on facebook. He is in Mississauga and breeds regularly. or better yet follow this link right to his page https://www.facebook.com/groups/223375914459163/


I apologize for posting this link....turns out he is a supporter of competitive betta fighting. I quickly removed him from my facebook and I did not know this before hand. please do not support him


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Nothingness said:


> I apologize for posting this link....turns out he is a supporter of competitive betta fighting. I quickly removed him from my facebook and I did not know this before hand. please do not support him


Ok Im not on or into facebook at all. Did you find this info on facebook and what was actually said about the subject? Just curious. I was considering a purchase of bettafx fish. Could you fill me in on the details? Maybe bettafx who is a member here would like to respond.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Nothingness said:


> I apologize for posting this link....turns out he is a supporter of competitive betta fighting. I quickly removed him from my facebook and I did not know this before hand. please do not support him


Oh, really???? I joined his group "BettaFX", but I haven't seen anything posted about fighting the fish.....just stuff about his fry and spawns.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't know if he personally fights but he is part of a group that is all about fighting them. I stated he supports fighting them not the he specifically fights fish


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

A quick google search and you see that bettafx sells fighter strain. That stuff is not for me and Ive never had a bit of interest in it. Is a frank honest discussion of the subject allowed here Im not sure.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bettafx was soo nice when me and Sena ordered two pairs of hmpk he apoligized and refunded us when they died in shiipping, i did not expect that as he seemed devoted to these spiecies. this is a shame as he hed some beautiful fish and i wanted to buy from him again when the weather was warmer. that is definately disappionting and i will not buy from him again!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

It's the internet LG, frank and honest is considered 'civil' on here. 

It's too bad, I've seen some of his PK's around. But yea, I wouldn't support that.


----------



## jamm (Apr 13, 2011)

*is going to stalk this thread for when it's time to bring home a betta*  I Live in Ottawa but would be more than willing to drive to Toronto to pick up a fish  Or have one delivered. Need to have the 5gal all set up first though


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Hullo fellow Canadian xD


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey I'm also a Canadian. In Calgary alberta. Trying to get a successful spawn happening. Failed twice. But hope fully Ill be able to make some more space to breed some HMs


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm Canadian  But not a breeder  I have also been stalking all the breeding threads hoping to come across a breeder in the GTA haha


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Any British Columbians? Not any time soon, but I'd be interested in starting a sorority at some point (like in a few years) and buying "local" is soooo much cheaper than shipping cross country, especially when you're talking about a bunch of females!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I can ship up to 5 betta at the same time for 35 to you. Also would give you a deal on 5 sibling sisters as I have lots of young females in 3 sorority tanks. They would likely get along well as they were raised together.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh LG! Your making my wheels turn with that offer!:lol:

I'll keep you in mind once I get moved out and want to set up that sorority. Also for if/when my friend decides to set hers up (she has an empty 35gal and a birthday in September lol). Offers like that are *very* hard to refuse. 

I live super close to the US border and have been looking at what is involved in importing a betta by land (I have a place that I ship things to in WA that has said they will receive live animals), I know that you are dying to get a hold of one of Aemaki's fish, so maybe, at some point in time (after I find out _exactly_ what's involved), we could work something out where I act as sort of a US/Canada transhipper for ya.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Tha would be awesome. Especially because im planning to he one of aemaki's from lg once he gets them.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Omgosh that would be amazing! I'm in love with the parents of that spawn and would love an itty bitty koi girl!


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Well if I am able to do it, it wouldn't be for a while yet. But I am looking into what all is involved in driving a fish across the border (so far it looks like no permit? weird...). I'll probably need to call the local import office, but worst case scenario, I could always drive to Bellingham, buy a cheap-o store betta, and attempt to get it accross the border to see what happens. Not that I'd WANT to do that (risk a poor fishy's well-being), but it would be one way to find out.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Driving fish across the border is actually very easy. No permit required unless a strange or endangered species. The shipping aspect is just full of red tape. Yeah she has genetics I really like and a good person too. Whenever your ready or your friend is ready just look me up. My lfs just bought some girls from me but they were my picks so some of my uglier girls get new homes. Its always nice to be able to re home an ugly fish 

Smuggling betta fish...what a crime. Life. "Whats in the bag sir?"


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh nuthin. Just my little pal. Never leave home without her. xP


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hahaha! Glad to hear that it's easy- I would love a little blue koi girl for my sorority.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

"The bag? What bag?" *border guard points* "Oh THIS bag! Just some very dirty ammonia saturated water, why do you ask? Oh! Silly me! It's your job. Well, I'll just be going now, have a great day!" *Drives furiously northward*


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh My God!!!!!! Everyone send me $10 so I can buy him!!! I have fallen in love please help me get him! He is being sold by Bettaakapes on aquabid  
I love him!!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow. Bb123... I would need a baby from dat.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe we should save up and choose fish closer to summer and get them together so shipping isnt crazy. I want a fancy dragon from tmtbetta sooo bad!


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

What a pretty fish! I love that pattern Syri!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Syriiven I would steal her from you to breed to the marble boy that I need to get!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Us albertans should do a group buy come summer. We could ship them together and save a ton!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

8] I'd consider it. But if I'm unable to get a koi girl from Aemaki's spawn somehow, then I'll definitely be forking out for a fancy dragon this summer. Just hope he's still breeding them by then. And if I feel like especially spoiling myself, maybe a koi/fancy dragon male. Maybe. >> Dont tell my boyfriend!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

But he will be gone by then


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Kwomais said:


> "The bag? What bag?" *border guard points* "Oh THIS bag! Just some very dirty ammonia saturated water, why do you ask? Oh! Silly me! It's your job. Well, I'll just be going now, have a great day!" *Drives furiously northward*


Lol. "Couldnt help myself... Im totally addicted to bettas sir"


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> Lol. "Couldnt help myself... Im totally addicted to bettas sir"


I never heard of that drug before...


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

ROFLS!

I know, my girl wont be there either. But it's a gamble that way, and I'd be pretty wary about shipping them around this time of year anyhow, especially since all my mail has been very late. >> I dont trust the courier services. 

But, there'll be new fishies, and possibly better ones =)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I know what it is like to buy beautiful fish and have them arrive dead :|
Very disappointing. 
But even my dad likes this fish and that is saying a LOT!!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd help ya if I could, BB =) 

But Curtis definitely wont be letitng me have more fish for a while xD

And I really wouldnt advise getting it during winter =O Our weather's unpredictable in AB anyways.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

In November the fish me and Sena ordered froze  I would not go through that again for sure.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea, I dontvthink I'd be able to deal with that sort of loss or dissappointment


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

These were from Bettafx.
Sena ordered a pair of red ones. All four fish arrived dead although they had excellent packaging and two heat packs. 
They were so gorgeous I was so excited, proven breeders of amazing offspring.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Really gorgeous fish! Its a terrible loss tho


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

God, that would be heartbreaking!


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

*hello!*



Nothingness said:


> I apologize for posting this link....turns out he is a supporter of competitive betta fighting. I quickly removed him from my facebook and I did not know this before hand. please do not support him


PLEASE READ. 

Alright before any of you guys get upset with me joining bettafighting forums it does not mean im a sole supporters of fighting them. It's a cultural barrier that I see people do not realise that it cannot be stopped but I do keep an open mind. I do not intrude or hate on others before hearing them out. I know there are people who are sensitive to this topic therefore I do not bother saying I'm in the forum but since it questions many people out there I'm more than happy to share my experiences. You are able to expand your knowledge hearing other people's opinion before going out and marking them as a bad owner or breeder. So yes I am a part of the forum but does not mean I am a bad breeder or do not care about these fish. First off I would like to say as well those who breed fighters actually take far better care than those breeder hmpk or Hm at times as it requires a lot of patience having to wait until 8-9 when jarred and sold. They are required to be fed just enough to fill them everyday but not overfed which means by 8-9 months they are full grown and adult. Now I take this note down and notice those who breed hmpk and hm have stuffed their fish soo much to make them grow faster and constant water changes which stresses them out. Those raising fighters would cycle their pond and would not bother water changing too often as the water fluctuates and may harm their slime coat. They take their time to jar them in a quiet place, exercise them and the water quality is just perfect to enhance scales. In the forum there are people hating on breeders who breed for looks and not mentality I see these two factors are easily combined but too many people limit themselves like I said. Those who breed fighters want to retain history and bloodline close to wiltypes. But they don't bother hating on those irresponsibly breeding bad fish. Examples? I see fish with tumours on their head, short bodies, oversized finnage and cannot be supported, blind fish. The list goes on. There are many out there people don't realise. I choose to respect both sides and share the love.

Next is about aggression and I notice this. All bettas can have the same mentality as a fighter and it's all about selection. Those who breed show quality bettas most of the time only care about the form and colour but miss out on the vigor and mentality this is why many breeders fall short and those who aren't experienced with genetics have that misconception that show quality cannot have that same mentality or aggression to flare to a finger and to attack it. This all comes to healthy mind. Don't you see your hmpk or Hm in pet stores tend to just lay at the bottom and not flare? My fish can flare for the whole day if they wanted to with no problems.

In conclusion, i join these forums to learn from other people and the culture behind it instead of limiting myself to one mind set. We as humans cannot progress without thinking outside the box. I am not a bias person and to have both sides implementing not to support show fish or not to support fighter strain so I learn both sides and to think for myself not have people think for me.

Now having all that said a fight to the death is not supported even in the fighting forums. This is a fact. But what I hate the most are people who gamble which is no different than dog fights. This is the truth and I'm here as both supporters of show quality and fighter strain to tell you guys what I read what I see both primary and secondary info. 

although i am not as active on this forum than facebook which you all can feel free to search me up and pm me, I am aware of how i rear my fish and breed them. Just because I breed fighters does not mean I'm a bad person or a bad breeder. Before anyone runs their mouth please read what I got to say or message me and I'll tell you the truth. 

Seeing is believing and how I raise my fish is mental and physical health that some overseas breeders do not consider. 

I believe in second chances and not get caught up in the 'hype' so please do your research. Fighters are still bettas and it's interesting to see their attitude is different than those in pet stores. I combine the two methods both fancies eye candy and the heart and mind of a 'fighter' with the way the breeders also make their scales and colour better (this is a secret) =]. You can have an eye candy looking fish but if they cannot hold their finnage, flare longer than 30 mins, resistant to diseases (most), the fish does not have good bloodline the genetics is watered down far too much and 'man' itself have been carrying it far too long for example egg eaters can be because you scared the fish,eggs no good OR themselves as a male betta don't know how to nest therefore that bloodline should not be passed that's why i dont bother artificially hatching them and continuing bad practices though I know how to hatch them myself. 


What I'm trying to do for Canada as a country along with Elitebetta is to develop superior fish than overseas with our genetic knowledge and rearing skills. 

It's heart breaking to hear those who don't have the respect or guts to come message me haha. I have spent years researching different animals and to apply my knowledge to progressing this hobby on a more positive route. Years of trial and errors just for those in love with raising these fish. The nurturing required. 



logisticsguy said:


> Ok Im not on or into facebook at all. Did you find this info on facebook and what was actually said about the subject? Just curious. I was considering a purchase of bettafx fish. Could you fill me in on the details? Maybe bettafx who is a member here would like to respond.


please read above =]



Catw0man said:


> Oh, really???? I joined his group "BettaFX", but I haven't seen anything posted about fighting the fish.....just stuff about his fry and spawns.


I'm also not as active on facebook or youtube posting new videos anymore...for those who are supporting me or hating on me whichever... I am developing really nice fish expect them to be ready in the next couple months. I went on hiatus for school work and a job. So in due time you guys will see some beauties ;p! I have showed pictures to beautifulbettas who have been a great supporter of my projects,



Much love to everyone =]


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I think everyone's concern is that seeing the word 'fighter' tends to make people think of people gambling on bettas fighting to the death. I dont think anyone meant any offense, and you're right, it definitely should've been researched more by us. 

Thank you for coming out and letting us know your side of the story.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> I think everyone's concern is that seeing the word 'fighter' tends to make people think of people gambling on bettas fighting to the death. I dont think anyone meant any offense, and you're right, it definitely should've been researched more by us.
> 
> Thank you for coming out and letting us know your side of the story.


Respect to all they are called fighting strains there's no 'blanketing' that term. in some places they call bettas fighting fish. I say fighter but doesn't mean I like to fight them to the death? They are what they are and I choose to embrace the word 'fighter' I'm not going to beat behind a bush and hide that word. so thank you for your response i really appreciate that. I'm trying to promote people to have an opened mind. Face it, bettas in nature spar for a mate. love to all and give chances to these fish they haven't harmed the hobby or nature itself but sustain it.

pretty sad (offensive) to have others encouraging others not to support me just because I breed fighters. Know me as a person before spreading rumours.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

What rumour was not true? You breed them and spar them... that was the rumour right? You just don't fight to the death, I guess that is the difference. Most dog fights end before death. the owner usually white flags when one dog loses the will to fight. I don't see a whole lotta moral difference here. You are free to do whatever you like its none of my business or concern.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay IMO he is not doing anything wrong. It is not like he is killing these fish. Fighters are stronger then our typical show betta it would be nice if we could be able to e corporate these genes into most fish to make them stronger over all. With BettaFx learning about this your pretty expensive imports might not suddenly die. Please you guys who are big haters right now research before opening your mouths, get out of your hard head, and think of this another way.
The sneak peak I got of the fish he will be working with are amazing! Believe me, some truly gorgeous fish.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

If you are referring to me as a hater bb123 I disagree. I am not. 

I just have a very different opinion is all and Im entitled to it. 

Doubt it will change much just because of nice fish.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

CJ I don't think of you as a hater. I did not see your post before I posted mine. 
It is your opinion and quite frankly I don't care what you think (on this subject anyways it is your opinion. but other things you are far more knowledgable then me) 
But will tell you this just because you don't agree with something does not mean I won't agree with it too. You might never buy from Bettafx but that will not stop me from.
He has some amazing fish that might soon be available.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

BettaFx said:


> PLEASE READ.
> 
> Alright before any of you guys get upset with me joining bettafighting forums it does not mean im a sole supporters of fighting them. It's a cultural barrier that I see people do not realise that it cannot be stopped but I do keep an open mind. I do not intrude or hate on others before hearing them out. I know there are people who are sensitive to this topic therefore I do not bother saying I'm in the forum but since it questions many people out there I'm more than happy to share my experiences. You are able to expand your knowledge hearing other people's opinion before going out and marking them as a bad owner or breeder. So yes I am a part of the forum but does not mean I am a bad breeder or do not care about these fish. First off I would like to say as well those who breed fighters actually take far better care than those breeder hmpk or Hm at times as it requires a lot of patience having to wait until 8-9 when jarred and sold. They are required to be fed just enough to fill them everyday but not overfed which means by 8-9 months they are full grown and adult. Now I take this note down and notice those who breed hmpk and hm have stuffed their fish soo much to make them grow faster and constant water changes which stresses them out. Those raising fighters would cycle their pond and would not bother water changing too often as the water fluctuates and may harm their slime coat. They take their time to jar them in a quiet place, exercise them and the water quality is just perfect to enhance scales. In the forum there are people hating on breeders who breed for looks and not mentality I see these two factors are easily combined but too many people limit themselves like I said. Those who breed fighters want to retain history and bloodline close to wiltypes. But they don't bother hating on those irresponsibly breeding bad fish. Examples? I see fish with tumours on their head, short bodies, oversized finnage and cannot be supported, blind fish. The list goes on. There are many out there people don't realise. I choose to respect both sides and share the love.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to explain your philosophy and correct some misconceptions. Although I don't like the idea of actually fighting bettas, I would never want the fighter "mentality" to be bred out either. They are simply the most amazing fish in the world (in my opinion lol) and it's the combination of beautiful colours/fins and their friendly/feisty personalities that makes them so amazing.

I think what most betta lovers are concerned with is outright cruelty and neglect....and we probably see more of that in our local fish stores than we would see at a responsible breeder who loves these fish and is dedicated to preserving their remarkable traits.

Sounds to me like BettaFx is a responsible and knowledgeable breeder who truly cares about these fish like most of us here do. Just my opinion after reading his post....


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> CJ I don't think of you as a hater. I did not see your post before I posted mine.
> It is your opinion and quite frankly I don't care what you think (on this subject anyways it is your opinion. but other things you are far more knowledgable then me)
> But will tell you this just because you don't agree with something does not mean I won't agree with it too. You might never buy from Bettafx but that will not stop me from.
> He has some amazing fish that might soon be available.


thank you for your support much love to you both who don't support my practices regarding fighter breeding or culling my fish I do what I can to keep this hobby progressing and running. 

Fact: I don't fight my fish anymore, I was accustomed to this culture at a young age as part of Asia to be normal to them . As for my dad I raise them and for other friends to see but fights are never my thing I just breed them sell them or give them to friends and that's about it and if they have an attitude of a fighter flaring typically and biting the glass then that's great I am able to replicate that. And if they are sloppy and lazy I choose not to sell them. 


it's all good everyone to their opinions. I have said what I had to say to this community out of honesty and respect.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Catw0man said:


> Thanks for taking the time to explain your philosophy and correct some misconceptions. Although I don't like the idea of actually fighting bettas, I would never want the fighter "mentality" to be bred out either. They are simply the most amazing fish in the world (in my opinion lol) and it's the combination of beautiful colours/fins and their friendly/feisty personalities that makes them so amazing.
> 
> I think what most betta lovers are concerned with is outright cruelty and neglect....and we probably see more of that in our local fish stores than we would see at a responsible breeder who loves these fish and is dedicated to preserving their remarkable traits.
> Sounds to me like BettaFx is a responsible and knowledgeable breeder who truly cares about these fish like most of us here do. Just my opinion after reading his post....


Yep! Got to consider that and I see many fish sold on aquabid very bad inbreeding, line breeding skills yet many dont NOTICE or dont' say a thing ;p it's far worse than doing something to sustain the bloodline rather than TAINTING IT! Yep I'm not telling you guys to accept betta fighting I'm just telling you guys to respect other people's culture no point implementing your belief onto others that won't believe it that's why I gave my two opinions on both sides both pros and cons =] very straight forward and common sense animal abuse is bad there we go. but some don't think fish are animals or are worth more than your dog cat etc. I treat everyone equally.
So again each to their own opinions =]

Yep neglect is crazy talk. If I did not neglect my fish I would not have the patience to treat sick fish to learn. I would not take my time raising over 6 spawns at once hatching brine shrimp twice a day water changing tanks water changing individual jars of over 100 every 3 days 100% water change. So you guys have a think about it. Even in Asia some would not care to water change that often. I also take the time to culture and feed my own live food to get the best out of them. : ] same goes to fighter breeders in general the nurturing of a fighter is far greater than of your typical pet store bettas or show bettas. It's just something people misunderstand. w.e.

I must say here. though if any of you guys are sensitive to culling bad looking fish or fish who don't flare much ...unhealthy. There will be a negative route for you in breeding. Leniency in standards in the long run will result in bad fish ultimately disappointment...money, time and bloodline wasted. I get it you want to save all your fry and juvies BUT as a RESPONSIBLE breeder since you tampered with nature itself removing the father instead of allowing him to cull the fry, you have to be strict with culling them yourselves. You do not see bettas in nature get man handled after the fry are swimming haha ;p 

Thank you :] for your support much love,


If anyone comes to Ontario Mississauga or Toronto feel free to PM me and come take a look at my stocks more than welcome there is nothing to hide here. except upcoming spawns ;p haha!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thing is, people have differing opinions on what comes across as abuse and what doesnt. Outsiders looking in see something very different than a culture that's lived with it traditionally. Same with 'breeding responsibly' many breeders will value different things, and thus will have differing opinions on what comes across as responsible and not. 

So as a reminder...these are opinions being stated. Not a debate. It's a terribly sensitive subject.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> Thing is, people have differing opinions on what comes across as abuse and what doesnt. Outsiders looking in see something very different than a culture that's lived with it traditionally. Same with 'breeding responsibly' many breeders will value different things, and thus will have differing opinions on what comes across as responsible and not.
> 
> So as a reminder...these are opinions being stated. Not a debate. It's a terribly sensitive subject.


What I can do for you guys is to tell you what is a wrong turn genetically breeding bad fish.


yep for sure.  that's why i respect both sides and not bother arguing or hating causing drama. but if anyone has anything bad to say about me ask me for facts before stating them yourself.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Honestly, I'm quite happy not breeding. I love giving them comfortable homes to live out their lives in, but I don't think I'd have the patience or time or space or money to get into breeding. I've got other hobbies that fill up my plate after work. 

But I respect the hard work that goes into it, and marvel at the folks who do it.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> Honestly, I'm quite happy not breeding. I love giving them comfortable homes to live out their lives in, but I don't think I'd have the patience or time or space or money to get into breeding. I've got other hobbies that fill up my plate after work.
> 
> But I respect the hard work that goes into it, and marvel at the folks who do it.


ahaha yeah I have many hobbies as well =] I just enjoy creation and improving. Thank you!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Syriiven said:


> Honestly, I'm quite happy not breeding. I love giving them comfortable homes to live out their lives in, but I don't think I'd have the patience or time or space or money to get into breeding. I've got other hobbies that fill up my plate after work.
> 
> But I respect the hard work that goes into it, and marvel at the folks who do it.


I totally agree with you! I don't know that I would ever breed bettas (much as I love them).....not only for the time that goes into it, but I would personally have a hard time culling anybody (even though I totally understand the need for it) and, I don't know what in the world I would do with the fry! I am ever so grateful for all the breeders out there......so a big THANK YOU to every responsible breeder out there making this hobby what it is!


----------



## herefishy77 (Jun 5, 2013)

HI there, I would be interested to know if anyone has any breeding stock. I am interested in halfmoon mostly. I notice a lot of people are interested in plakats. you can email me at gmail herefishy77


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I've got some fry coming here. Don't expect anything high quality. It's hm x pk spawn. If you breed back to hm should get some okay hmpk. I've also got a cpl hm from LogisticsGuy aswell. Just a blue male. Aswell as a red hm boy. Pm me if interested


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Where in Canada are you, herefishy77? Logisticsguy on here has some nice stock and more coming. He's in Calgary.

Mah, you probably wouldn't get any fry from breeding one of yours with another hm.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

What Matt??? Sorry I don't get what your trying to state. Are you saying that if I breed to hm from this spawn that I would get some hmpk???


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, Mah. I will explain. You bred a traditional (two ray) plakat with a halfmoon. This will give you roundtail or veiltail (long fin, two ray) fry. To get hmpk, as it is a recessive gene, you have to either breed back to the father or do a sibling cross. Breeding one of your long finned bettas to another long finned betta won't give you any short tail fry, even though one parent carries the gene. 

You have to understand the genetics to get it. Confusing stuff.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Might just be worth the try. I'm sorry after reading that I think it might not have been interpreted properly and probably seem disrespectful. My bad. And I didn't mean to be rude in any way if you were offended.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I didn't take it as rude at all.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay good. Just to be sure. Maybe I'll try to start hmpk to see and figure out genetics


----------

